

Autopsy found traces of drugs after Hastings death - ubasu
http://www.sfgate.com/news/us/article/Autopsy-found-traces-of-drugs-after-Hastings-death-4746842.php

======
fnordfnordfnord
_" After 14 years of sobriety, journalist Michael Hastings had returned to
drugs and had traces of amphetamine and marijuana in his system... "_

Although Hastings 'falling off the wagon' is the most probable scenario,
anyone who would entertain a possible conspiracy to kill Hastings might also
think such conspirators capable of drugging him.

~~~
OGC
If it's a conspiracy, it's a great way to cover it up ("oh, he was driving
under the influence of drugs") and to smear his character.

~~~
ianstallings
It falls short because the amount was inconsequential according to the report.

------
dTal
"Amphetamines" could mean Adderall - wouldn't be entirely surprising for a
journalist who'd stayed up all night.

